# Dry Cough - Ventipulmin



## Kezza (23 May 2011)

My horse suffers with a dry cough, I've had him since last Oct. When my vet came out when I first got him to look at his cough she said his breathing was fine and recommended ventilate and a change in stable management which has worked until now.

However, recently he's been coughing a couple of times whilst hacking which is unusual for him. He still usually has a little cough when we do our first trot in the sand school and occasionally first thing in the morning before I turn him out but he's never coughed out hacking before.

I'm wondering if all this dry weather is irritating him at all as the ground is so dry? Benylin oiginal cough mixture stops it but gives him slightly loose droppings so I'm going to ask my vet for ventipulmin although a friend who uses it thinks it might be more effective on those who have a productive cough (with mucas) or trouble breathing which he doesn't.

Although he only coughs a few times he does cough hard and it sounds so dry. I tried airways plus before the ventipulmin and it didnt work, however global herbs do a pollen supplement and I'm wondering whether that might help as perhaps it might be a pollen allergy too?

What is everyone's experiences with this type of thing and what have you tried?


----------



## teasle (23 May 2011)

I had a pony that several, but not every summer had a cough. He did well on a course of oral prednisolone.


----------



## kcoop86 (23 May 2011)

Hi, sounds like you may of already tried it, but my ja pony has bad copd and atm i use double dose winergy ventilate, comfrey, herbal mix inc peppermint i think brand is equimins and devil claw root, seems 2 work, back 2 jumping etc no coughing... i found the winergy ventilate brill, tried ventipulmin, didnt work on her


----------



## K27 (23 May 2011)

Maybe see how he goes and no harm in asking vet for Ventipulmin- it opens the airways- have sucessfully used it a couple of times in the past and it certainly did the trick when combined with antibiotics when one of mine had a lung infection.

It doesn't help at the moment either that it's so dry everywhere and prob a lot of pollen about!

Also I have used Hilton Herbs or the Equimins herbs for breathing (can't remember the names as a long time ago) which were quite good but the best "product" for breathinga nd coughs i have tried was for a pony with breathing probs and sinusitis and mucous- was Naf respirator boost liquid- it worked a treat on her! Equine America do a powder called Airways which is very potent as well- it certainly would even make me feel better when i have a cold!

Hope he's better soon!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 May 2011)

Another vote for NAF respirator, you could give liquid to boost then powder when that runs out, my friend has the same problem with her horse, he has an infection but that seems to have gone but has left him with a dry cough, we thought it maybe a pollen allergy on top of what he had.


----------

